# MES 130B Temperature Sensor Issues



## camper4lyfe (Jan 4, 2020)

My wife bought me a 130B over the summer from a store that basically sells/auctions off Walmart and Amazon returned item pallets and stuff (yes, it's odd, and my wife is obsessed), but we were in between homes and didn't have the space to have it/use it until now.  I was just trying to fire it up and as soon as I plug it in, I get an error.  It'll stop after a couple seconds and I can turn it on, set the temp and time, and it'll start to heat up (I have a thermometer set up inside).  After 3 or 4 minutes it'll error out and turn off.  The display temperature never changes (currently reads 32 degrees).  From my best guess, it's a bad temperature sensor.

The problem I'm running into is that I can't find ANYTHING on that sensor; no place to get one (other than directly from Masterbuilt), no directions on changing it.  Nothing.

Does anyone have any information regarding this?  I'm not against opening it up and trying to figure it out if I have to, but if someone has gone through this already and has some information on it, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2020)

I'd Check with 

 tallbm

 He'll probably see my link here, and show up to the rescue.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 4, 2020)

Which error code is it giving you?


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 4, 2020)

I’d love that amazon return thing too. I’d buy way to much. Someone on here will guide you to replacing the faulty unit with a PID controller I’m sure.


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2020)

You need to warm the inside of the smoker 32 is way to cold,use a hair dryer or propane torch that maybe all it needs
Richie


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 4, 2020)

tropics said:


> You need to warm the inside of the smoker 32 is way to cold,use a hair dryer or propane torch that maybe all it needs
> Richie



That is what I am thinking too, which is why I asked about the error code.  If it is EAA1, then yep, it is cold and needs warmed up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That is what I am thinking too, which is why I asked about the error code.  If it is EAA1, then yep, it is cold and needs warmed up.




And if it says "EAJ", that means "Eat At Joes", because it's too damn cold out to smoke.

Just kidding---Never gets that cold!

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 4, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> And if it says "EAJ", that means "Eat At Joes", because it's too damn cold out to smoke.
> 
> Just kidding---Never gets that cold!
> 
> Bear




    That's a good one Bear!

Yep, never too cold nor too hot to smoke.
Yet, it can be too windy or too rainy to smoke.


----------



## camper4lyfe (Jan 4, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That is what I am thinking too, which is why I asked about the error code.  If it is EAA1, then yep, it is cold and needs warmed up.


I believe it was EAA1. It warmed up to 190 inside, though, according to my thermometers. What exactly do I need to warm up?


----------



## Murray (Jan 4, 2020)

camper4lyfe said:


> I believe it was EAA1. It warmed up to 190 inside, though, according to my thermometers. What exactly do I need to warm up?


Heat up the cabinet, if you are getting  190 F on the display panel then cold (below 32F) isn’t your problem.


----------



## camper4lyfe (Jan 5, 2020)

Murray said:


> Heat up the cabinet, if you are getting  190 F on the display panel then cold (below 32F) isn’t your problem.


It’s showing 32 on the display. My stand alone thermometers are showing 190+ after multiple resets.

I’m going to check and make sure everything is properly connected then try the preheat idea.


----------



## Murray (Jan 5, 2020)

Is this the first time you have tried to start the smoker or have you had it running previously?


----------



## camper4lyfe (Jan 5, 2020)

Murray said:


> Is this the first time you have tried to start the smoker or have you had it running previously?



This is the first time.


----------



## Murray (Jan 5, 2020)

So that rules out burnt wires, if after checking out connections and trying the hairdryer trick, if your ambient temperature is below 32F,  I’m guessing a call to Masterbuilt  would be your next step. You might want to bring the smoker inside and let it warm up and also make it easier to check the connections. With my units you will have connections at the control panel and the power circuit board(access through the bottom)  and also it can’t hurt to check the heating element. Good luck.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 5, 2020)

Okay, so the inside warms up to 190F but the display still shows 32F.  
That sounds more like a controller/thermocouple issue.
If I remember correctly, on the 130B, the chamber thermocouple is integrated with the controller.
You'll  need to contact Masterbuilt customer service with the ultimate goal of them sending you a replacement controller.
Or, you could go the Auber PID controller route as jcam222 suggested above.


----------



## camper4lyfe (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm about over Masterbuilt.  I contacted them via email through their site, got an automated reply saying they'll be in contact within 2 business days.  11 days later I finally get an email back stating that "I would recommend disconnecting the power circuit board to allow the component to reset", and that they were unable to locate the product registration.

I can't register the product because I don't have a receipt (it was a gift). Awesome.

It sounds like PID is the way to go at this point because I have zero interest in giving Masterbuilt any of my money, if that's what they call customer service.


----------



## camper4lyfe (Jan 25, 2020)

Now that my little temper tantrum is over, and the weather warmed up a touch, I spent a little more time with my smoker. I set up a small space heater in front of it to warm up the box, hit the temperature probe with a lighter, plugged the unit it, and fired it up. No issues. 

It appears that the cold-bloodedness of this unit was just tearing its head. It’s definitely not ideal as far as design goes, as I’m sure most have figured out, but it’s workable now that I know the secret handshake. 

I’m still really disappointed in Masterbuilt’s customer service, but at least for now, their product is serviceable


----------



## camper4lyfe (May 10, 2020)

This smoker is making me tear my hair out.  I'm currently mid-pastrami, and it doesn't know what it's doing.  I wanted to run it at ~235because the last time I used it, 235 was more like 300 based on the readout of my external thermometer (I did test this in boiling water and it's all but dead-nuts on).  I set it and it took FOREVER to warm up (it's currently about 50 degrees outside, but it's in the garage so no wind).  I watched the temperature slowly climb to 140 and stall, then it jumped to 180, then fell to 120, then climb back to 145.  Meanwhile, the external thermometer I have in it said it was running around 280-300.  This smoker is DRUNK.  I currently have it set at ~140 to maintain the 300 degree temp.  I'm really glad this is only a 2 hour smoke.

My issue now is looking at external controllers.  The Auber PIDs are priced to the point that I'd just be farther ahead throwing out this smoker and buying a new one.  Are there any economical controllers available out there?  I don't need wifi or anything like that, and I don't necessarily need dual probes, though it would be nice from time to time.  At this point my top priority is consistently and accurately controlling the box temp.


----------

